# Rate my company page?



## sidestreet (Aug 11, 2012)

We're setup on facebook with plenty of pictures of past shoots. Can you guys rate our companies photography? Criticism and critiquing appreciated, anything to make our pictures stronwww.ger!

www.facebook.com/sidestreetstudiophotography


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

Facebook as a website for a company is about as non professional as you can get. Facebook to compliment a website is great, but should never be your only page. It smacks of "hey, my mom bought me a camera and now I am a professional!"

However in your case it doesn't even exist.


----------



## sidestreet (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks MLeeK, it started out just as a crutch to connect with people from around the area and I guess we just never used that crutch to create a full blown page. I'll look into doing so though, thanks for the advice!

Also, fixed the link - stupid me


----------



## sidestreet (Aug 11, 2012)

If it incites more people to go out and look at our pictures / rate them - we deal in primarily female glamour & portraits


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

It looks rather voyeuristic. Sleazy. Sorry, Dude!


----------



## cloud9imagery (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually, if you look through some of the photos, they have some decent commercial type photos. If you are trying to be a professional, I would definitely put the alternative style photos on the backburner and start focusing on the commercial type.


----------



## amolitor (Aug 12, 2012)

Too many flat underexposed images, too much suicide-girls wannabee work. There was one or two fashiony things where the poses looked ok but the light's too flat in those as well. The shoes are best of the bunch. Also, the work is all over the place. Street, pseudo-commerical, pseudo-fashion, cheesecake, and just weird snapshots.

What is it side street photography DOES? If the answer is 'we do anything' then no way am I going to hire you. I want someone who specializes in the work I need done.


----------



## usayit (Aug 12, 2012)

It doesn't cost much to register a domain and signup for a basic web service.

Do it and come back again...


----------

